# Passion for Christ Movement



## caoclan (Apr 26, 2008)

I have recently come across this ministry and wanted to share it with the PB. What a Christ-honoring ministry! They are located in Los Angeles and do their work in South Central and other areas in Southern California. More videos can be seen on their website Passion for Christ Movement - P4CM.com.

YouTube - Allow me to re-introduce the Christ

YouTube - You Just Lost One...

YouTube - Don't Add On


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 26, 2008)

Their zeal might be admirable, but should we promote female preachers?


----------

